# multiple force closes on Tweaked 2.2 ext4 PbJ 0622



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello.

A few weeks back, I flashed the Tweaked 2.2 ext4 pbj 0622 package via cwm. I was already using Tweaked 2.2. My phone was met with a barrage of force closes. So, I ended up going back to rfs. All was well.

I decided to to give it another go last night. same problem: I receive force close after force close, from all sorts of different processes.

Here is what I did:
-wiped data/factory reset
-wiped cache and dalvik
-mounted systed
-tried again (a separate time) mounting everything except usb storage (bottom of menu in cwm)
-installed zip
-rebooted
-re-installed Titanium Backup pro
-Force closes starting popping up like crazy.

What is the deal? I am a huge fan of Tweaked rom and all of dwitherell and tonsits work.

EDIT---> I noticed that when I entered 'mount' in term. em., I noticed that sytem and data were ext4, and cache and db data (or was it datadata?) were rfs. I'm lost.


----------



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Never mind... I figured it out.


----------



## Nirlep (Jul 23, 2012)

Could you please explain what you figured out/how you fixed this problem? I had the exact same issue which I could only resolve by reformatting to rfs and reinstalling Tweaked v2.2 w/PBJ wo/ext4. I would like, however, to have everything work with ext4 if possible. Thanks.


----------



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sure!  
I downloaded imoseyons kernel, then got voodoo sound and made sure the ext4 conversion was checked in voodoo settings menu.

Then I rebooted and checked terminal emulator by entering 'mount'. confirmed that system, data, dbdata and cache all said ext4.

Next I went into cwm and wiped cache and dalvik, mounted system, and re flashed the Tweaked 2.2 ext4 0622 pack.

Finally, I re flashed pbj 0524.

I apologize if my explanation was drawn out! I'm usually on the other side of the question!


----------



## Nirlep (Jul 23, 2012)

What ROM did you have on your phone when you flashed imoseyon's kernel? FP1? Tweaked 2.1? Doesn't the Tweaked 2.2 ext4 build for CWM require Tweaket 2.1 to be installed? I'll try installing imoseyon's kernel both before and after installing Tweaked 2.1 and see which works...


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Nirlep said:


> What ROM did you have on your phone when you flashed imoseyon's kernel? FP1? Tweaked 2.1? Doesn't the Tweaked 2.2 ext4 build for CWM require Tweaket 2.1 to be installed? I'll try installing imoseyon's kernel both before and after installing Tweaked 2.1 and see which works...


Any of the full cwm zips of Tweaked 2.2 don't require a prior Tweaked version. When I test the packages its always over stock fp1.


----------



## benbrokaw79 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nirlep said:


> What ROM did you have on your phone when you flashed imoseyon's kernel?


Tweaked 2.2 with tonsit pbj, fwiw.


----------

